# Hired Gun @ Washboard Union Show - Kamloops BC



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

My wife dragged me out to go see Washboard Union tonight. I am not a Country fan. It all sounds like Florida Georgia Line to me these days. Anyways, I decided to go to see the musicians and the live show. I heard some processing in the show for sure. I quickly realized that Washboard Union is 3 guys who sing, and kinda, in many cases, pretend to play instruments, that could not be heard much.

In the back was a drummer, bass player and a guitarist. Those 3 were tight. They were doing a great job making WBU sound good. 

After a few songs the guitarist shined above anyone on stage. He was killing it. Overdriven country twang ain't my thing but he was very, very good. From my vantage point I could not see his amp set up but I sure liked his tone. He was picking on a green Gretsch Duo-Jet mostly. He also had a red strat. Tasty pickin chicken licks were abundant. 

I could see a guitar tech/stage hand taking care of mandolins, guitars, and banjos for the three front guys who make up Wash Board Union. He was stringing, tuning and passing ready-to-go stringed instruments to the three. The lead guitarist was doing all his own work. Tuning, switching, etc. Then I knew the picker was a hired gun. Once I came to that conclusion I was focused on him. He was killer. He carried the show in a big way, doing his part. WBU did acknowledge him and said his name was Derek.

After the show ended he was on stage cleaning up his own gear. The "Stars" were gone. I saw a Kemper amp. I called out to Derek and we spoke. I congratulated him on his killer playing. Told him that he carried the show. I told him his Kemper rig sounded killer, as indeed it did. We shook hands twice as he thanked me a couple of times. I did not get his last name. He did admit he was a hired gun when I asked him. He said his home town was Toronto.

A couple of things...I think that's the first time I have heard a Kemper. It sounded really great. Could have been due to Derek's tasty licks. We know that tone is in the fingers. Also, the lonely guitarist in the back, kicking a s s and taking names, he was humble. He was grateful for the compliments. He's doin' the guitar community justice. Keep it up man. You're doin' great. We get it.

Anyone here know Derek? His last name?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope but it's good to hear another local band is starting to do good.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

he's probably just learning the "show" ropes and how things work .
putting in some time before striking out on this own , while getting his name "out there" for more contacts.

he'll likely come out under some new band name ( of his own) 

and becomes another over night success ! (from one that put in years in the background)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sounds like Derek Caven


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

vadsy said:


> sounds like Derek Caven


A quick google search...Yup that’s him. CCMA guitarist of the year nominee. 

Thx.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Probably the same guy they had with them last fall at the CCMA week in Hamilton. Light green guitar as I recall. WBU will be under one of the big three labels in Canada and he will probably be a employee of the label also. That is what I picked up on anyhow. I found the guitar player at Hamilton very good also but the WBU I considered very cheesy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Probably the same guy they had with them last fall at the CCMA week in Hamilton. Light green guitar as I recall.


he seems to be rockin a Duesenberg a lot of the time, beautiful guitar


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> he seems to be rockin a Duesenberg a lot of the time, beautiful guitar


Yes that was it ,I looked it up at the time because it was different. Resembled a Gretch Hollow body.


----------

